# My friend asks



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

For opinions on this doe


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

I right, I'm gonna give this a whirl, but don't trust me too much, I'm sure Lacie will come correct me soon 

Pros: 
Good stature
Front legs are square 
Good hock angle 

Cons:
Everything could stand to be blended better
Steep rump 

Okay, I'm done, I don't know anything!!! Lacie, how'd I do?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

littlegoatgirl said:


> I right, I'm gonna give this a whirl, but don't trust me too much, I'm sure Lacie will come correct me soon
> 
> Pros:
> Good stature
> ...


Haha, short and sweet  I think that you did good :thumbup:


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks Emma!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ok....this is my non-professional stab:

cons:
steep in the rump
weak chine
too much angle in the hind legs (I believe it's called sickle?)

pros:
very feminine and looks very dairy
nice blending in brisket/neck area
from what can be seen, good attachment of the fore udder

again, I am NO PRO. you'll want Lacie to chime in. lol


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I guess I should try as well 

*Cons:*
Weak in chine
Steep rump
Neck doesn't blend well into withers
Neck could blend better into brisket area
Body capacity?

*Pros:*
Length of body
Decent length rump
Long "Dairy" neck
Strong pasterns?
Ok, where is Lacie?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

How old is she? She's beautiful! I will maybe give my thoughts in a little while...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

*Cons:*
Steep rump
Too much rear leg angulation
Neck needs to blend better into the withers
Neck could blend a bit more into the brisket
Weak chine
Definately needs a larger spring of rib
Needs more depth in the heart girth
Needs more body capcity
Needs more depth into the rear barrel
Thurls are not too good
Topline is a bit weak
Lacks power in the front end assembly

*Pros:*
Strong pasturns
Chest floor blends well into the girth
Front legs are nice and straight
Lot of dairy character
Very angular
Quite feminine
Refined flank
Decent body length
Neck is long, very lean as well
Looks to have nice width between the hocks
Elbow and shoulder look nice and tight to the body
Withers look good


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

How exactly do you judge the power in the front end assembly?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Prominent withers arched to point of shoulder with shoulder blade, point of shoulder and point of elbow set tightly and smoothly against the chest wall both while at rest and in motion; deep and wide into chest floor with moderate strength of brisket.

This doe is missing the other half of the strong points for a good front end assembly


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

And someone asked, she is a 3 year old dry doe


----------

